# Laufräder und Steckachsen- Wirrwarr - HILFE!!!



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

bevor ich jetzt absolut unwissend ins neue Jahr rutsche, möchte ich doch diesbezüglich mal meine eindeutig vorhandene Wissenslücke schließen .
Hoffe, mir kann das mal jemand so erklären, dass ich das auch verstehe 

Also, mich verwirrt momentan die Tatsache, dass es ja nicht nur 9mm Schnellspanner gibt (da bin ich wohl irgendwie stehen geblieben), sondern diverse Steckachsen-Systeme wie X12mm, QR15mm, QR20mm ..... 
Kann mir das jemand mal ganz einfach erklären, damit ich weiß, auf was ich achten muss, wenn ich mir neue Laufräder oder ne Gabel kaufen will? Und was das alles genau bedeutet? 
Da ich mir ja vor ein paar Tagen einen Cube Stereo Wls Rahmen gekauft und den aufbauen möchte, stehe ich jetzt genau vor diesem Problem. Der hat hinten eine Steckachse, laut Cube eine X12mm, so weit so gut. 
Nun, wie weiß ich, welches Laufrad nun das Passende ist. Mir schwirren nämlich bei dieser X12mm - Steckachse noch Zahlen wie 142mm und 150mm im Kopf herum - was bedeutet das denn jetzt? Wie "messe" ich das, damit ich mich in diesem, für mich ganz neu - weil nie mit wirklich auseinandergesetzt, Dschungel zurechtfinde und keinen Fehlgriff mache.
Ebenso bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, welche Felgenbreite ich bei welcher Reifengröße brauche. Gibt es da irgendwelche Vorschläge? Wollte mindestens 26 x 2.4 nutzen.
Und ist es dann empfehlenswert einzelne Laufräder zu kaufen, weil die Gabeln inzwischen auch diese Steckachsen mit den Bezeichnungen QR15mm und 20mm haben, aber es gibt da wohl keine X12mm (richtig??)
Oder kann ich auch auf eine Gabel mit den herkömmlichen 9mm Schnellspanner zurückgreifen?? (Wenn das VR dementsprechend die Nabe hat)
Ich weiß, dass sind jetzt ziemlich doofe Fragen, aber ich oute mich hiermit und gebe zu, dass ich´s einfach nicht weiß 

Es ist schon echt doof, aber das sind noch Wissenslücken, die sich jetzt aufgetan haben  Beim Aufbau des Reaction musste ich mir da nicht so den Kopf wegen der Laufräder machen, die passten ganz einfach und die haben einfach nur 9mm Schnellspanner. Merke allerdings, das diese "Baustelle" doch ne ganz andere Hausnummer hat und ich mir einiges an Wissen noch aneignen muss, bevor ich richtig loslegen kann.

Danke schon mal


----------



## flyingscot (31. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich ganz einfach:

- Gabel und Vorderradnabe müssen den selben Achsstandard haben
- Hinterbau und Hinterradnabe auch
- Immer mehr Naben lassen sich in unterschiedliche Achsstandards mehr oder weniger aufwändig umbauen

Vorne gibt es:
- 9mm Schnellspanner (Gabel und Vorderrad), 100mm breit
- 15mm Steckachse
- 20mm Steckachse, 110mm breit

Hinten gibt es:
- 10mm Schnellspanner (9mm gab es hier nie!), 135mm breit
- 12mm Steckachse in 135mm Breite
- X12-System, 12mm Steckachse mit einer Breite von 142mm
- 12mm Steckachse mit 150mm Breite

Es gibt noch einige alte oder speziellere Achsstandards wie Schraubachsen, ThruBold von DT, Vollachsen usw. die aber üblicherweise alle in die klassischen 9/10mm-Schnellspann-Ausfallenden passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Silvermoon,
wie flyingscot schon geschrieben hat: Das Laufrad muss einfach zum Achsstandard von Gabel bzw. Hinterbau passen. So einfach!



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Der hat hinten eine Steckachse, laut Cube eine X12mm, so weit so gut.
> Nun, wie weiß ich, welches Laufrad nun das Passende ist.



du brauchst also ein X-12 Hinterrad! Das ist auch in der Produkt-Beschreibung üblicher Weise so angegeben. Meistens steht da einfach X-12 als Achsstandard in der Beschreibung zur Nabe. Wenn das nicht da steht, sollte da 12mm x 142mm stehen, wobei 12mm der Durchmesser der Achse und 142mm die Einbaubreite der Nabe ist.

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch ein Laufrad mit einem anderen Achsstandard kaufen, sofern die Nabe denn umrüstbar auf X-12 ist. Das musst du dann eben mittels Google rauskriegen, bzw. der jeweiligen Hersteller-Homepage. Manche Naben, z.B. die DT 240s oder die Hope Pro II sind umrüstbar auf alle Standards, andere Naben sind nicht umrüstbar. Allerdings muss das Angebot schon wirklich gut sein, damit sich das lohnt. Das entsprechend notwendige Umrüst-Kit kostet auch was.



> Oder kann ich auch auf eine Gabel mit den herkömmlichen 9mm Schnellspanner zurückgreifen?? (Wenn das VR dementsprechend die Nabe hat)



Wegen der verschiedenen Standards bei den Gabeln hat flyingscot ja schon aufgelistet, was es gibt.
Hast du denn schon eine Gabel oder ein Laufrad?
Wenn du keins von beidem bereits hast, würde ich keinen Schnellspanner mehr nehmen. Die Steckachsen-Lösungen, also entweder 20 oder 15mm, sind deutlich steifer, und werden sich wohl auch durchsetzen gegenüber dem Schnellspanner. Bereits jetzt haben ja selbst viele Race-Gabeln 15mm Achsen. 
Auch hier gilt ganz einfach: die Nabe muss zur Gabel passen!

Ich würde für vorne nur noch eine in alle Richtungen umrüstbare Nabe nehmen. Also eine, für die auch 20mm geht. "Abwärts", also zu kleineren Achs-Durchmessern sind diese Naben meistens umrüstbar (aber auch hier natürlich vor dem Kauf erst mal googeln). Wenn du eine Gabel mit einem anderen Achs-Standard hast oder kaufst, einfach ein passendes Umrüst-Kit dazu kaufen, und auf den zur Gabel passenden Standard umrüsten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du, wenn du mal eine andere Gabel für dein Bike kaufen willst, völlig flexibel hinsichtlich des Achs-Standards bist.

Bei den Felgen würde ich nichts unter 20mm Maulweite nehmen, wenn du 2.4'' Reifen fahren willst (wobei 2.4'' natürlich auch mal wieder vom Hersteller abhängt, wie breit die Reifen dann tatsächlich sind ). 
Breiter ist besser als Grundregel! Auf schmäleren Felgen musst du bei breiten Reifen mehr Luftdruck fahren, damit der Reifen nicht so stark walkt und umknickt, ergo bringen breite Reifen auf schmalen Felgen eigentlich keinen Vorteil!
Du könntest z.B. die Notubes Felgen (Alpine/Crest) ins Auge fassen, oder die Acros A-Rim. Wenn's ein bisschen schwerer sein darf, und ein wenig härter bewegt werden soll, ruhig auch mal die Flow anschauen. 

Hast du dir denn überhaupt schon Gedanken gemacht, ob es ein System-LRS sein soll, oder was individuell aufgebautes... oder stöberst du nach Gebraucht-Angeboten?

Und welche Gabel soll es werden? Bzw. welche Gabel hast du (sofern schon vorhanden)?


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

........


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> .....Wenn das nicht da steht, sollte da 12mm x 142mm stehen, wobei *12mm der Durchmesser der Achse und 142mm die Einbaubreite der Nabe* ist.




Genau das wollte ich wissen - danke! Mit 142mm ist also die Einbaubreite gemeint. Und wenn da vom Hersteller aus X12mm steht ist das dann auch genau diese Einbaubreite der Nabe und dementsprechend kann ich dann mein HR kaufen - richtig?

Nein, ein Gabel habe ich noch nicht.... wollte aber eigentlich die von Cube verbaute Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step 120/150 nehmen.

Das VR, welche Einbaubreite (Nabe) benötige ich da, also, wenn ich beispielsweise eine 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse an der Gabel habe?
Das ist mir noch nicht so klar....

Bin schon die ganze Zeit im Bikemarkt wegen Laufrädern am suchen, aber eben total unsicher, welche denn jetzt genau passen könnten, weil mich das so verwirrt hat. Langsam kommt aber Licht ins Dunkel...


----------



## tictac86 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Wen der Rahmen X12-System hat dann Schau hier mal Vorbei, da steht welche Laufräder bzw. Naben passen! http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich wissen - danke! Mit 142mm ist also die Einbaubreite gemeint. Und wenn da vom Hersteller aus X12mm steht ist das dann auch genau diese Einbaubreite der Nabe und dementsprechend kann ich dann mein HR kaufen - richtig?
> 
> Nein, ein Gabel habe ich noch nicht....



genau so!
Wenn da X-12 steht ist es immer 12x142mm.

Wegen Vorderrad-Nabe: QR15 (15mm Achse) hat 100 mm Einbaubreite, und 20mm Achse hat 110 mm Einbaubreite. Bei den umrüstbaren Naben wird die Differenz durch unterschiedlich "lange" Endkappen ausgeglichen. 
Aber eigentlich musst du dir um die Einbaubreite beim Vorderrad keine Gedanken machen. Einfach auf den Achsdurchmesser achten. Wenn der passt, passt auch die Einbaubreite. Es gibt da keine anderen Standards.

Wenn du individuelle Laufräder aufbauen lassen willst, kann ich dir wärmstens den Thomas (schnellerpfeil hier im Forum, und German Lightness als Firmen-Name) empfehlen! Der sitzt in Frankfurt, ist also für uns Odenwälder auch per Auto gut zu erreichen 
Außerdem kennt er sich bei den Laufrad-Komponenten klarer Weise gut aus und hilft dir bei Unklarheiten sicher gerne weiter, bzw. kann dir Empfehlungen machen.


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Das VR, welche Einbaubreite (Nabe) benötige ich da, also, wenn ich beispielsweise eine 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse an der Gabel habe?
> Das ist mir noch nicht so klar....




Muss mich mal selber zitieren, ist mir zu spät eingefallen


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

s.o. ... schon nachgetragen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Aber eigentlich musst du dir um die Einbaubreite beim Vorderrad keine Gedanken machen. Einfach auf den Achsdurchmesser achten. Wenn der passt, passt auch die Einbaubreite....



ist das wirklich so?
Ich habe hier einen Satz Veltec V-Two mit Umbausätzen für QR, 15mm, und 20mm... 
Trotzdem komme ich mit allen Adaptern nur auf 100mm Breite...
Habe zwar jetzt nochmal einen weiteren 20mm/110mm Adapter-Satz bestellt, aber gab es mal 20mm-Gabeln mit nur 100mm Breite? Sonst macht mein hier liegender 20mm Adapter ja gar keinen Sinn!?


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

@ scylla:

Danke dir, jetzt habe ich es, glaube ich, kapiert  :

Hinten ist jetzt klar und vorne orientiere ich mich nach der Steckachse der Gabel QR15mm oder 20mm (wenn ich diese zuerst haben sollte), ansonsten richte ich mich, wenn ich die Laufräder zuerst habe, an der Einbaubreite der Nabe (also 100mm bzw. 110mm) und kaufe mir dementsprechend die passende Gabel (also QR15mm / 100mm bzw. QR20mm/ 110mm Nabe) - ist das jetzt so richtig???

rein theoretisch wäre dieser LRS vielleicht passend? (nur als Beispiel)
bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/446703/cat/22 

Mist, Link funktioniert nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (31. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Habe zwar jetzt nochmal einen weiteren 20mm/110mm Adapter-Satz bestellt, aber gab es mal 20mm-Gabeln mit nur 100mm Breite? Sonst macht mein hier liegender 20mm Adapter ja gar keinen Sinn!?



Es gibt keinen 20/100mm-Achsstandard. QR20 ist immer 110mm breit.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Dezember 2011)

ok... dann verstehe ich trotzdem die beiliegenden Adapter nicht... Naja, egal


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ok... dann verstehe ich trotzdem die beiliegenden Adapter nicht... Naja, egal



hast du das mit den 100 mm nachgemessen, oder steht das nur drauf?
Evtl einfach eine "saloppe" Spezifikation ....


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ scylla:
> 
> Danke dir, jetzt habe ich es, glaube ich, kapiert  :
> 
> ...



hab's schon gefunden, google sei dank 
bei den naben wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. wheeltech ist meines wissens nach irgendeine eigenmarke von rocky mountain, sprich, das gibt's gar nicht im normalen freien handel sondern nur in kompletträdern. entsprechend schwierig könnte es auch werden, entsprechende umrüst-kits für die vorderrad-nabe zu bekommen (falls du eine gabel mit einer dünneren achse haben willst), wenn es denn überhaupt möglich ist. löchre am besten mal den verkäufer darüber, ob die vr-nabe umrüstbar ist, und wo bzw. zu welchem preis es die entsprechenden kits gibt.
hinterrad-nabe würde aber auf jeden fall schon mal gehen.

erst ein laufrad zu kaufen, und danach die gabel auszuwählen finde ich eh ein wenig "das pferd von hinten aufgezäumt" 
mehr sinn würde es meiner meinung nach machen, wenn du dir erst mal gedanken machst, welche gabel dir denn gefallen könnte, bzw. zu deinem rahmen passt, und danach dann das laufrad auswählst.

vielleicht könnten wir dir hier ein bisschen besser weiterhelfen, wenn du folgende fragen beantwortest:
- welche gabel hast du ins auge gefasst?
- wie wichtig ist dir das gewicht, bzw. was wäre denn deine idealvorstellung (obergrenze) fürs gewicht den lrs?
- was willst du mit dem bike alles anstellen (haltbarkeit)?
- was ist dein budget für den lrs (obergrenze)?
- irgendwelche farb- oder stil-wünsche?


----------



## 4mate (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> - welche Gabel hast du ins Auge gefasst?





Silvermoon schrieb:


> eine Gabel habe ich noch nicht.... wollte aber eigentlich die von  Cube verbaute Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step 120/150 nehmen.


http://www.bike24.net/p119108.html

.


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

@4mate
danke! hab ich überlesen 

die verlinkte dual position würde ich auch vorziehen. von 2step (auch wenn es die zu günstigen konditionen im bikemarkt oder der bucht geben sollte) eher die finger lassen. dual position funktioniert den berichten zufolge soweit erst mal, 2step dagegen war wohl noch nie so ganz das wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2012)

Erst einmal wünsche ich Euch an dieser Stelle ein gutes neues Jahr 

Dank eurer Hilfe bin ich ja nicht mehr so unwissend ins neue Jahr gerutscht und hab das jetzt mit den diversen Steckachsen verstanden und weiß worauf ich beim Kauf der Laufräder zu achten habe 

@scylla:

ja, ich hab ja gestern noch so ein bißchen rumgegoogelt und ein paar Erfahrungsberichte über die RockShox Revelation RLT Air 2Step gelesen. Die scheint nicht wirklich der Brüller zu sein, also, die wird es wohl definitiv nicht.

Der von mir verlinkte LRS aus dem Bikemarkt war nur ein Beispiel, ob ich´s denn wirklich verstanden habe - kaufen wollte ich den jetzt nicht 

Vom Budget her wollte ich den Selbstbau, klar, im Rahmen halten. Aber mir ist schon klar, dass gerade die Gabel und ein vernünftiger LRS wohl den größeren Happen ausmachen werden. Was den LRS betrifft sollte der auf alle Fälle nicht mehr wie 2000g wiegen und schon ein bißel was aushalten. Wobei ich jetzt sicher nicht irgendwo im Bikepark mein Unwesen treiben werde. Mit meinen 46kg, denke ich, werde ich die Stabilität von was leichteren LRSätzen sicher nicht an ihre Grenzwerte bringen. Von daher kann der sicherlich auch was leichter sein. Dachte vielleicht DT Swiss X 1900 oder 1800, zwar keine Leichtgewichte, aber die haben ein recht gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss, wobei man da max. 2.25 Reifen aufziehen kann. Also, sowas in der Preisspanne bis max 300,- bis 400,-(bei einem Neukauf, gebraucht wesentlich weniger) , ein schwarzer (gerne auch weißer) LRS, und klar, er sollte umrüstbar sein auf das Achsensystem was ich bräuchte.
Bei der Gabel hab ich jetzt in der Bike 1/2012 einen Test über AllMountain und Endurogabeln entdeckt. Da hat Fox (wie so oft) die Nase ganz vorne, aber haut preislich wahnsinnig rein ( Fox 32 Talas RLC Factory). Als Tipp wurde die Marzocchi 44 Micro Switch TA genannt. Wobei das ja nagelneue 2012er Modelle und diese recht teuer sind. Ne gebrauchte Gabel oder nicht mehr aktuelles Modell ist für mich Budgetmäßig eher drin als eine nagelneue 2012er Hightech Gabel. 
Bei dem Stereo Rahmen kann ich eine Gabel  mit max 150mm Federweg verbauen. Am liebsten ist mir natürlich eine, die ich mindestens auf 120 mm absenken kann, damit sich auch das berghochfahren angenehm gestaltet, evtl mit Lockout und Remote am Lenker (damit man nicht irgendwo da unten an der Gabel rumfummeln muss, aber nicht zwingend ein Muss). Gibts da ne Gabel, die du mir vielleicht empfehlen könntest? Fox ist ja da wohl führend, aber welches Modell??? ...es gibt ja sooo viele....
Hauptsächlich möchte ich mit dem Stereo einfach richtig Spaß haben, ein besseres Fahrverhalten und bessere Bergabqualitäten dazugewinnen und einfach entspannter fahren, wenns mal was ruppiger werden sollte - sozusagen über den Dingen "schweben" und genießen 
Was die Farbe betrifft, naja, klar, wäre ne weiße Gabel ideal (würde farblich zum Rahmen wohl prima passen), aber wenn alles stimmen würde dürfte die auch meinetwegen schwarz sein. 
Sind diese ganzen Aussagen ausreichend

Hab im Bikemarkt diese hier entdeckt: Fox 32 Talas 150RL QR15 2011, schwarz, tapered, Kralle schon eingeschlagen für 499,-
bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/454391/cat/18


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2012)

Mit den Talas'en hab ich schon diverse Erfahrungen gemacht. Begeistern konnte mich noch keine einzige, auch wenn die immer in den Magazinen die Bestnoten abrÃ¤umen. Bedenken musst du auch die Folgekosten... das FÃ¼chschen musst du frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter zum Service einschicken. Dann wird's nochmal teuer. 
Ich bin deswegen zu Rockshox "abgewandert". Die Gabeln sind in der Anschaffung schon mal gÃ¼nstig, und wenn doch mal was kaputt sein sollte, oder ein Service fÃ¤llig, sind sie dermaÃen simpel aufgebaut, dass jedes Kind das selbst hinkriegt. 
Mit der Revelation wÃ¤rst du imho schon ganz gut bedient. Nur eben nicht mit der 2step. Aber das wurde ja eh mittlerweile von "Dual Position" abgelÃ¶st, das anscheinend funktionieren soll. 
Wenn es etwas schwerer sein darf (knapp 2kg), wÃ¤re meine Wahl eine Sektor Coil Dual Position mit 150mm Federweg. Das scheint eine richtige Sorglos-Gabel zu sein 

Unter 2 kg fÃ¼r den LRS wirst du locker kommen! Besonders bei deinem Gewicht! 
Naben wÃ¼rde ich Hope Pro II nehmen. Die sind vom Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis her fast unschlagbar, gibt es in allen mÃ¶glichen Eloxal-Farben, und sind auf alle mÃ¶glichen Standards umrÃ¼stbar/erhÃ¤ltlich.

Was sehr stabiles und sorgloses wÃ¤re z.B. das hier: 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
(blau/weiÃ wÃ¼rde an deinem Stereo doch super kommen )
WÃ¤re mein Preis/Leistungs/Haltbarkeits-Tipp!
Die Kombi Hope Pro II und ZTR Flow fahre ich auch am 180mm Freerider. Der Ã¼bersteht auch diverse Park-EinsÃ¤tze klaglos!
Aber eigentlich fÃ¼r dein Gewicht und Einsatz schon fast Ã¼berdimensioniert!
Du kannst imho auch locker auf sowas hier gehen (also Crest statt Flow). Du bÃ¼Ãt damit aber ein wenig an Maulweite bei der Felge ein. Richtig breite Reifen wÃ¼rde ich darauf nicht mehr fahren. 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--NoTubes-Crest-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
aber Achtung: da ist keine 20mm Option fÃ¼rs Vorderrad dabei, das Kit dafÃ¼r mÃ¼sstest du im Bedarfsfall fÃ¼r ca. 20â¬ extra kaufen!


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2012)

Hmm, das wusste ich nicht, dass die Fox eingeschickt werden muss, wenn ein Service ansteht oder mal was dran ist, ok.... 
Doch nach ner RockShox Revelation mit *Dual Position *Ausschau halten. In meiner Nähe gibts nen Händler, der kann an der RockShox den Service selber machen. Da hatte ich die Reba vom Rection mal, war binnen 2 Tage fertig 

Die Laufräder schau ich mir jetzt mal in Ruhe an und schau auch mal wegen der Gabel im Bikemarkt und im Internet. Falls ich da noch Fragen oder so hätte, darf ich dich dann anschreiben? Aber soweit ist eigentlich alles klar, hast mir das ja auch alles super erklärt - vielen herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## Skoalman (1. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Was sehr stabiles und sorgloses wäre z.B. das hier:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


Die Laufräder der Hope Hoops Serie kann ich sehr empfehlen, die gehören zum Besten was man an Grossserien-Laufrädern bekommen kann und das zu einem genialen Preis.
Ich selbst fahre die oben verlinkten Räder (Pro2 Evo mit ZTR Flow) auf meinem Enduro und trotz 90kg Fahrer laufen die Dinger nach einer kompletten Saison (inkl. Finale Ligure und Engadin) immer noch absolut einwandfrei.


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Falls ich da noch Fragen oder so hätte, darf ich dich dann anschreiben?



klaro 
(PS: wie wär's denn eigentlich mal mit einer gemeinsamen Fachsimpel-Trailtour? )


----------



## 4mate (1. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit den Talas'en hab ich schon diverse Erfahrungen gemacht. Begeistern konnte mich noch keine einzige, auch wenn die immer in den Magazinen die Bestnoten abrÃ¤umen.
> Bedenken musst du auch die Folgekosten... das FÃ¼chschen musst du frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter zum Service einschicken.
> Dann wird's nochmal teuer.


Das Garantie-GeschÃ¤ftsmodell von Fox â der Kunde zahlt fast immer


4mate schrieb:


> [...]
> Es mÃ¼sste ein Musterprozess gefÃ¼hrt werden um die Frage mit einem  Grundsatzurteil klÃ¤ren zu lassen ob die Praxis von Fox rechtens ist, an  den  Verkauf folgende Zwangsserviceintervalle anzuhÃ¤ngen.
> In den ersten 3 Jahren zahlt Mann oder Frau fÃ¼r den Erhalt der Garantie an Servicekosten weit Ã¼ber 200 Teuro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß zwar, dass das hier verpönt ist, aber ich hab Laufräder von action sports, so was in der Art: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...pim-CX-Ray-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::25600.html
Gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, wie ich finde. Ich kann manch negative Kommentare von einigen Usern nicht bestätigen, hatte schon mehrere LRS von denen, keiner musste nachzentriert werden, hatte nie Streß. Und ich hab schon ein paar Kilos mehr wie du 
Den o.g. LRS hab ich jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre ohne Probleme drauf und bin recht zufrieden. Fahr allerdings auch keine breiten Schlappen, mir reichen 2,2er Reifen. Einsatzbereich ist bei mir ausschließlich in den Alpen. Vielleicht findest du ja auch was Passendes.


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, bei denen ist das aber Glückssache. Wenn Du den LRS bei einem Profi machen lässt, ist er erstens garantiert top und wenn nicht, richten die Dir das kostenlos. Ich fahre z.B. seit 4 Jahren einen leichten Enduro-LRS von whizzwheels (Pro2 mit ZTR Flow), bin damit meist auf heftigen Trails unterwegs (Local-DH, verblockte Hochschwarzwaldtrails, Finale Ligure, aber kein Bikepark), und das nicht eben langsam. Systemgewicht (Biker mit Bike und allem drum und dran) liegt bei 110 kg. Und die Räder sind rund wie am ersten Tag, nicht einmal nachzentriert. lightwolf macht auch gute Räder, da bin ich jetzt.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2012)

Wegen der Laufräder kannst Du ja auch mal den Thomas (schnellerPfeil, German Lightness) anrufen, super Beratung, gute Preise - und Scylla hat ja mit ihm auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht...

Der kann Dir bezüglich der Achsstandards sicher weiterhelfen (wobei das meiste ja schon erklärt wurde) und wenn Du unsicher wegen Reifenbreite/Felgenbreite bist, kann er wahrscheinlich eher selektieren was für dich gut ist (nur musst Du natürlich wissen, was Du fahren willst).

Ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit...


----------

